# Best cheap non-volatile ZIL options



## gpw928 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

The collected wisdom of this thread seems to be that the ZFS Intent Log (ZIL) requires:

low latency;
modest capacity (~50% of main memory, so 16 GB); and
non-volatile storage (battery or capacitor backed).
I get the impression that it's probably best that it's not partitioned and used for other things (i.e. better if it*'*s dedicated to just the ZIL).

What are the current recommendations for the most cost-effective way to achieve this?

Thanks,


----------



## xibo (Aug 19, 2013)

The Intel 313 SSDs should do the work quite well, and they're quite inexpensive.


----------



## gpw928 (Aug 20, 2013)

xibo said:
			
		

> The Intel 313 SSDs should do the work quite well, and they're quite inexpensive.



Hi @xibo,

Thanks for that. I have spent an evening with Google, but am none the wiser.

I have a Samsung 840 Pro which is being used as a cache, but I have not been able to convince myself that it's non-volatile in the face of sudden power loss. So I have not used it for the ZIL.

Is the SLC NAND technology of the Intel 313 SSD immune to data loss if the power drops?

Cheers,


----------



## t1066 (Aug 22, 2013)

Intel DC S3700,
Seagate 600 pro


----------

